# Help please - soapies - AKA Coorong mulloway



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Most of my Coorong mulloway fishing is catch and release, for good reason. The few times I've tried to eat them have all been bad experiences. Yesterday I decided to keep a few and try again, but the meal last night was terrible. I understand the term 'soapies'. This time I tried small chunks of fish, coated and well cooked (shallow fried) to try to firm the flesh up. Only moderate success.

My next move it to try them in fish cakes, and failing that hot smoking.

I skin the fillets as I'm cleaning them, and the fillets look good, but go very soft when cooking. Currently, I reckon its a toss up between Coorong mulloway and rock cod.....

So, are there any other suggestions out there? salting/curing before cooking?

Any decent recipes for fish cakes?

thanks


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I know a few chaps who swear by cooking whole on the bbq....ive not eaten one yet...I give away or release..
Are you supplying a trip report with pics?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What size were they Jeff ? I've only ever kept 2 and was also disappointed. I baked them whole but flesh was soft and mushy. They were 55 - 60 cm. Decided I'd keep the next fish I get 60cm + and try that but perhaps that's still too small. I recall somebody suggesting that the flesh improves if you keep it in the fridge for a couple of days rather than cooking the fish straight away. 
Some advice off the web but I suspect you may have already searched "_Cooking: The method to prepare for the table differs very much dependent on the size of your capture. Should you keep a fish under 55cm, then fishcakes are an excellent proposition, as the flesh can be soft or "soapy" in texture, hence the somewhat derogatory name for smaller specimens. Anything in the region of 55cm to 90cm can make excellent fillets, fish exceeding this are best cutleted as you would a mackerel. Very large specimens are best returned as they become dry and tough upon cooking and are the bearers of enormous amounts of future generations of fish to come. If not, they make excellent curry or soup. If you have never made fish head soup before, it's worth keeping a few heads in the freezer to do so. I promise a recipe to follow at some stage.

My favourite way to cook prime Mulloway fillet is to crispy skin it. It can be crumbed or steamed or baked whole, and makes the most superbly moist fishcakes. Ceviche or eat it sashimi, use your imagination, it is gorgeous cooked or raw. Give it the respect it deserves."_


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Stealthfisha said:


> I know a few chaps who swear by cooking whole on the bbq....ive not eaten one yet...I give away or release..
> Are you supplying a trip report with pics?


I usually release, based on previous eating experience - I'll limit my trip report to your other thread . I was in 2 minds about putting a pic up - the only pic I took was on shore at the fillet table.



solatree said:


> What size were they Jeff ?."[/color][/i]


 G'day Andy - 55-69cm. I've got some fillets in the fridge which I will need to freeze, which I suspect will become fish cakes in the future. If that fails, back to catch and release for me!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Update - fish cakes are the go. Frikkin delicious


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

I recently caught a 65cm specimen which I filleted and skinned then deep fried in beer batter. It was magnificent just like the fish n chippy version.
Fished next to third generation hindmarsh island resident near the barrages over xmas who I got chatting to and he filleted them leaving skin/scales on and cooked the fillets on the BBQ scale side down. He pulled in a couple of metre plus versions whilst we were chatting - unbelievable. I caught and released over 50 and kept the biggest at 65cm.


----------



## Phisher (Jan 26, 2013)

G'day 
Understand the problem and have been involved in aquaculture of these fish as well - with the same problem - the only sure solution I know of is to let them grow bigger. 
Other than that......
I am not sure why the flesh is so ordinary but I guess it is to do will muscle fibre density or development. Not sure if keeping them longer before cooking will help but as I understand it you would be better off storing them whole (gilled & gutted) in an ice slurry until cooking - 12-24 hrs and then cooking fillets quickly on medium high heat (frying probably being best) in shallow oil and butter mix. So crispy brown on the outside gently cooked flesh on the inside. 
Hope that helps 
Phil Phisher


----------

